# Using Instant Ocean in FW tanks?



## MacFish (Jan 4, 2006)

Is the Instant Ocean salt okay to use in a FW for treating disease? I have been using it for hatching brine shrimp but the bag I bought is quite large so I wondered if I can use it in my FW tank as well or is it just for reef tanks?

I would assume it's okay but thought I'd check before I used it.

Thanks


----------



## css virginia (Jan 29, 2007)

I have used marine salt in my FW tanks. It has cured diseases and prevented any from developing. ...the salt stays in the tank and drops in concentration when you change the water-or-H2O...  I don't have any diseases in my tank now...salt still in the water!! :thumb:


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

I don't use salt regularily since it isn't needed in freshwater tanks and don't have any diseases in any of my tanks, although I have used plain salt ($3.50 for 40lb.) for treatments. Instant Ocean is a rather expensive salt to use for hatching brine shrimp.


----------



## MacFish (Jan 4, 2006)

BillD said:


> Instant Ocean is a rather expensive salt to use for hatching brine shrimp.


Long story  Now that I have the bag, I'm just trying to make use of it.


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

By all means use it. As far as using it as a treatment, I don't see any reason not to. The actual amount to use may vary from published amounts simply because the NaCl portion of the mix, is , of course less than 100%, and dosages are usually for plain NaCl. Having said that, the dosages are pretty general and approximate at best, so it is probably not something to be concerned about.


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2008)

I have used successfully to fight a bout of ich in my Tang tank a year ago. Instand Ocean, I believe, is cheaper than buying regular sea salt. I was treating a 265G tank, so it would have cost me a lot. I also use it regularly during water changes along with baking soda.


----------



## bulldogg7 (Mar 3, 2003)

it's also got a lot of trace elements in it, I use it as part of the buffer recipe.


----------



## MacFish (Jan 4, 2006)

Thanks everyone for the info :thumb:


----------

